# The New Professional Chef



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Although I'm not a professional chef, I thought about purchasing the said book published by the CIA. The reason for the desired acquisition is to learn or familiarize myself more with technique. Any constructive comments from all of you learned ones would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I don't know if that book has been reviewed at ChefTalk. A search on the title produced an overwhelming 9 pages of hits.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

when you say CIA do you mea Central Intelligence Agency, or something else?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

CIA is THIS forum means Culinary Institute of America.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kokopuffs, Mai recommend you check out "Reference books" In this very forum. scroll down to find it.
This may help give you some insight
cc


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Aha! Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

I have the 6th ed. and its great as far as I am concerned. The 7th is out now, and I have heard that it surpasses the rest by far.
now, I have never seen larousse gastronomique, but from what I understand, it is equally as good, and possibly even better. I'd check em both out before you buy one.


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I have the New Professional Chef 6th ed. But tell me, you I say the 7th edition out, but what I see is "The Professional Chef" 7th Edition. What is the difference between the "New Professional Chef" books and the "Professional Chef books?" Is there a "New Professional Chef" 7th edition now, too?

I enjoy mine, it really is textbook reading for the first part, how to cut this, do that, what section of beef comes from where. The rest is recipes, classroom recipes. Which is fun for learning to make huge batches of things, but you can always try to pare down the numbers as well. I like it. It's a great reference.

SG


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Slave Girl:

Thanks for pointing out my mistake. It is, by jove, THE PROFESSIONAL CHEF put out by the CIA.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I recently bought this book. It was supposed to be 100$ canadian, but was on sale online for 60$ canadian. Plus the shipping rates were all wrong (too cheap, according to my friend who works for the post office). Best deal I've gotten so far. :bounce: I love this book, it is a must own reference book IMO. I have not seen any better detailed book except for maybe the Cordon Bleu Books. :chef:


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

I have the 7th edition of the book and it's highly recommended. While it's geared towards those who work in a professional kitchen (hence the title  ), it is a great reference book. Large, clear color photograhs illustrate everything from pantry ingredients, meat produces, and of course cooking. Well worth it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Just an FYI:

Last night I perused Sur La Table's book section and here's what I learned about the text for the learned, erudite and wannabe:


THE NEW PROFESSIONAL CHEF is CIA's 6'th edition;

THE PROFESSIONAL CHEF is CIA's 7'th edition.


And lastly, in the eat-your-heart-out department, I just got a brand new copy of the 7'th edition from a private party for the unbelievably low low price of $42!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

not to date myself, but when I went to the CIA it was only edition number 3. My how times have changed...I've got numbers 5 and 6 and will be getting number seven soon. They are all great books!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I received my copy last week. Free of charge thanks the the Good Cook point system.

I haven't got through the book, I'm savouring it bit by bit. There is a ton of information on just about everything. Plus of course recipes. 

I am not sure I would have paid 100$ for it though...


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I really like the New Professional Chef. If it isn't in there, you probably don't need to know it.

Of course, I giggled a little in the detailed section on how to boil potatoes.

N


----------

